# Pixel's Thread!



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all you bird lovers,
Welcome to Pixel's thread. Pixel is my 4 month old budgie.  Her birthday's on Saturday, December 30, 2012. : She loves millet and bells. 
Since she's my first budgie, I started this thread so you can give me advice. 
I'll leave you with a picture of Pixel. :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

She looks nice the right way up... Still trying to work out how she's having a birthday when she's 4 months old


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry the other picture is messed up.
To answer your question, I got Pixel from a store yesterday and they said she's about 4 months and they don't know her birth day, so I'm saying it was the day I got her.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Update:

Somebody hungry! ; She's calm enough to eat now.  She's also chirping!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If your perches are doweling my advice would be to get rid of them and replace them with safe natural branches. The uniform size of dowel means the birds weight is on the same part of its foot all the time and can cause the equivalent of bed sores


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks hawksport, but I think Pixel has all the equipment she needs.
Her two wood perches are the same size around, but her sand one is varying widths.  I think she's stretching her feet enough, she's always on the sand perch.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Update: 
Me, my mum, and my two friends took Pixie out for the first time. She was really wellbehaved and surprisingly tame. I'm proud of her


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Thanks hawksport, but I think Pixel has all the equipment she needs.


*There ya go Hawky baby...that's you told...now get on with your modding! *


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

poohdog said:


> *There ya go Hawky baby...that's you told...now get on with your modding! *


I think I will. I only spent 30 years breeding budgies, cockatiels, ringnecks, conures, senegals, african greys, macaws and piionus. I'll come back when I'm a bit more qualified to answer anyone asking for advice on their first bird


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL! Poohdog and Hawksport now you should know this little kid now knows everything about birds because they have had one budgie for 5 mins!!!!  
Mellow Yellow - you need to learn to LISTEN - Hawksport and Poohdog are very experienced bird keepers so use that info!!!!! For the health of your lovely little bird get rid of those perches and get some clippers and go out into your garden and cut a few sticks, make sure they are not poisonous kinds, and throw the dowling rods out - the cage sellers only sell them with those in there to show off the cage not for the benefit of the bird!! 
And yes her cage IS too small, and she needs a friend to keep her company - they live in flocks of 1000's in the wild and do better with a buddy especially if you're at school all day she'll be miserable on her own!!!  

I'm glad she is settling in well though and is fine out of her cage - she'll need at least 3hrs out a day so will certainly keep you busy, have a look on the net for ideas for home made toys - they needn't be expensive ones.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay:scared: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You wont upset me,my skins too thick
Some advice for life in general
When you first start out in anything and someone with more experience in that subject than you have in tying your own shoe laces gives you advice, at least stop to consider the fact that they might know what they are talking about


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I'm SO sorry hawksport! :frown:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Make sure your bird has daily exercise...*










*And let's have more pictures...*









.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys, my family can't afford a new cage, but I'll get her a nice stick perch and make her some toys/treats.
Can I use a plum branch?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Yep....plum is fine....give it a wash first, preferably with a splash of bleach in the water...kills any bugs.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait... I read plum is poisonous? :scared:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

There are hundreds of woods listed as poisonous to birds...if you are concerned about any type don't use it.I've used more or less every fruit tree wood for birds and never had a problem.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll stay on the safe side. 
I'm gonna get some apple tommorow:
I'll get pics up soon


----------

